
Patreon denied injunction to avoid JAMS arbitration [pdf] - PKop
https://www.cernovich.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/29.07.2020-Denial-of-Preliminary-Injunction.pdf
======
PKop
background:

[https://twitter.com/Cernovich/status/1288868346859905024](https://twitter.com/Cernovich/status/1288868346859905024)

